# AT in MASS Columbus Day Weekend



## sack (Sep 5, 2003)

I am planning an easy hike for  three days two nights for a Boy Scout Troop Columbus Day Weekend on the AT in Mass. We will avoid Greylock as we have done it. Looking for 5 to 6 miles a day.
Does anyone have any suggestions? 
Looking for area where we can park at both ends to avoid backtracking.
Thank you!


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey sack! Welcome to the boards. *THIS* looks like a great option in southwest Mass. It's a loop so you won't have to spot cars. It's also a wonderful area...

Hope this helps!


----------



## sack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Boy Scouts*

Frissel is interesting. Does anyone know if their are any tenting sites and water?

Thanks!


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Boy Scouts*



			
				sack said:
			
		

> Frissel is interesting. Does anyone know if their are any tenting sites and water?
> 
> Thanks!


There is some great backcountry camping in this general area of the Mount Washington State Forest:

http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?z=18&n=4656951&e=625082&s=50&size=l&u=0&layer=DRG25

There are no designated sites, but there's a flat area off the Ashley Brook trail (between the trail and river) about 1/2 mile north of the junction of the Mt. Frissell trail. Here is a pic from a camp in that area in October a few years ago:

http://hiking.alpinezone.com/00images/tristate/camp1.jpg

It's a great place to camp and you can always take a quick run up Brace in NY after setting up camp if you have time. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 10, 2003)

The view from Brace is as good as any you will find south of the Whites or Adirondacks, well worth the visit.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2003)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> The view from Brace is as good as any you will find south of the Whites or Adirondacks, well worth the visit.


I agree. Here's a pic of me up there about three years ago:


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 11, 2003)

As good as Greg's picture looks, teh view across to the Catskills is even better....


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Sep 11, 2003)

*South Taconic Trail*

Let me join in plugging the south Taconics as an alternative to the AT.  I rarely hike in that area, when I went there this spring I was very agreeably surprised.


----------



## sack (Sep 12, 2003)

*AT in MASS*

It looks like we may go with the AT up Bear Mt. The changes in elevation look good for the kids. We will probably finish up with a day hike up Frissel. I remember the views were super from a previous hike! I do not want to push the kids too hard. The other hikes look good for another outing. The loop was beautiful but too long.

Thank you for your help.

Anyone have news on these trail conditions from Salisbury to Bear Mt.

Where is a good place to park in Salisbury?


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 12, 2003)

Would the plan then is to go up the AT where it crosses 41 over Lion's Head?  Would that be camp between Lion's Head & Bear on day one & then go hit Bear & come back to same camp?  On third day hit Round & Frissell, get back to camp & then back to cars?

Where to park?  The two lots off of Route 41 to hit Bear are the AT lot (right where the trail crosses the road.) & then at the Undermountain Trailhead.  The undermountain lot is bigger & more heavily used.  This time of year, likely both would be filled by (before?) 10:00 & openings begin to show around 3:00 PM.  I wouldn't want to leave my car on Route 41 on the shoulder for two nights.

If what I described is your intended plans, I'd opt for Round & Frissell on the second day & then Bear on the last day.  The best views on Frissell are beyond the summit near the CT highpoint,  getting up Round & Frissell requires two pretty steep climbs, especially the Round ascent, it is equal or harder than the trip up the north side of Bear although shorter in length IMO.  Bear along the AT is a pretty easy climb from the South which is where you would be approaching from.


----------



## sack (Sep 12, 2003)

This troop has done a lot of car camping as well as day-hike mountain climbing but is very inexperienced in backpacking for various reasons.  We have several boys and parents that have been working towards hitting the five highest northern NE peaks and who have done Washington, Mansfield, and Greylock. We also have some dads that have backpacked in the past as well as three boys that did a two week stint hiking at Philmont in New Mexico this past summer.  We also have several new boys and dads.

Looking at the combination of experiences involved and combining that with the desire to keep the boys enthusiastic and challenged, we thought that the Salisbury to Sages Ravine trek would be a good combination trip using the following plan.

All start together from Rt 41 in Salisbury and do the 4+ miles to Ball Brook/Brassie Brook (we may split into both sites depending on numbers).  Meet up the morning of the second day at Brassie Brook and hike the 1/2 mile or so to Undermountain Trail.  At this point we would split into two groups.  The younger boys/dads with one or two experienced guides take the Undermountain Trail to paradise Lane trail and set up camp at the Paradise Lane campsite.  If it is early enough in the day, they back track and make a day hike up to the top of Bear Mtn and back from teh south approach. Meanwhile, the more experienced group bypasses the Undermountain Trail and goes directly to the top of Bear Mtn and down the more challenging North face to the Sages Ravine campsite.

On the third day, the first group will head south on the AT and take the Paradise Lane Trail to the campsite and meet up with the second group OR we will leave a third car at the East St parking lot and have that group and the second group independtly get to their parking areas and meet up at Frissell.  The second group (w/ or w/o the first group) will proceed together to the Undermountain trail (east) and head to the parking lot.  Since several of the boys are trying to get the five northern NE peaks and we are so close to Frissell, we will probably drive over to Frissell and do a day hike, taking the Jeep Trail.

We will leave cars at the AT lot near 41, the Undermountain trail lot, and possibly the lot near Sage's ravine.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 19, 2003)

If they have done those three, distance & terrain on steep section of round should be okay.  Distance on day two sounds kind of short for both groups as it's mostly flat or downhill for much of the day & getting up Bear that way is pretty easy.  Trails are in good shape too.

I'd do it maybe have everyone down at Paradise Lane.  Descending the steep side of Bear after going over Round & Frissel & down to the marker might be too long. (I doubt in the dark though unless you start late.)    Going back to Brassie or to Paradise Lane at least is easier terrain.  

Sounds like you have a good idea of their ability & the terrain.


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2003)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> As good as Greg's picture looks, teh view across to the Catskills is even better....


Yup, it's similiar to that from Alander:


----------



## sack (Oct 6, 2003)

*privy question*

I have hiked the AT in VT, NH, and ME. It was more than a few years ago. Do they still usually have privy's at the shelters? 

Looking fwd to the weekend!
Thank you!
Sack
Ast Scoutmaster


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: privy question*



			
				sack said:
			
		

> Looking fwd to the weekend!
> Thank you!
> Sack
> Ast Scoutmaster


Well, sack...how'd it go?


----------



## sack (Oct 16, 2003)

*AT in CT*

Greg,

The trip was great! We followed our plan and camped on the Group site 4 miles in. The weather was perfect. We had a full moon that was bright red as it rose. We had several first time backpackers that had a good experience and are looking forward to our next backpacking trip.

Several boys climbed Frissel and enjoyed the views.

Trail conditions were very good.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2003)

Great news. Especially that there were some newbies that want to keep at it!


----------

